

VIA release ARTiGO A1100 tiny desktop PC Kit - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/via-release-artigo-a1100-pico-itx-kit-20100420/

======
krschultz
Does the 1.2 ghz VIA Nano have enough "oomph" to decompress streaming video?
With an HDMI port and at <$300 I can see one of these in my living room with
my TV plugged into it for watching Hulu. With cable/satellite >$50 a month
you'd pay it off pretty quick if you dropped paying for TV and stuck with
Netflix and Hulu.

~~~
sp332
Media playback is offloaded to a "VX855 Media System Processor" which handles
1080p video.

~~~
rbanffy
I hope it has good Linux support.

------
Periodic
I'm still hoping for a return of the thin-client model, but with rich media.
99% of the time my desktop is running at 10% CPU load or less. When I want to
do something that requires a lot of processing power, I usually log into a
remote server with more than I'd like to stuff into a desktop. However, I do
want enough power to watch video occasionally and manage graphical
applications (such as simple photo editing) when necessary. A small system
would also have the benefit of lower power usage, smaller footprint, and less
noise.

The major thing that prevents me from switching to a tiny PC in the office is
lack of dual-monitor support. Screen real-estate is something I just can't
sacrifice.

In the long run, I look forward to a silent office instead of the constant
noise of fans and hard disks.

------
johnohara
Portwell offers a system too.

[http://www.portwell.com/products/detail.asp?CUSTCHAR1=WEBS-1...](http://www.portwell.com/products/detail.asp?CUSTCHAR1=WEBS-1010)

~~~
e1ven
Do you have any pricing on the Portwell system?

~~~
johnohara
The Portwell site requires the user to request a quote which almost guarantees
it's more than $199. I'm guessing somewhere in the $399 range but I could be
wrong.

I bought a pico-itx board two years ago from Logic Supply with the intention
of building an embedded robotics system. Cool stuff. Worked too. But the add-
ons get pricey and it was difficult finding a case for it. Started to fab a
case but ran out of time.

Logic Supply's price is still the same as it was two years ago.

<http://www.logicsupply.com/products/px10000g>

------
jcnnghm
I was just looking at this stuff this morning. This system looks a little
better to me than the one featured.
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119016)

